# couple of fatties



## morkdach (Oct 25, 2009)

had to make room in freezer for the butts and loins that i loaded up on while they were on sale.found a jd hot and spicey and a farmland reg.and a couple packs of farmland bacon. not the best bacon but it did add flavor to these.
took hashbrowns,boiled eggs,bell peppers& some sauted onions a little rub on top and smoked with apple. one for me and 1 for the neighbors next door.
nothing fancy quick & easy & tasty.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 25, 2009)

Those look really good. I haven't done a fatty in a while, I think it's time to whip one up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

Those fatties look good and the breakfast ones have t be the most common here. PS the wife always ask for the breakfast one too and I want the off the wall ones.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice Looking Fatties...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2009)

Those are some great looking fatties - Nice job


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, Dawn .... it's time to start whipping up a few things, and this is at the top of the list!


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 26, 2009)

Those really look good.


----------



## vinman (Oct 26, 2009)

For us Newb's, how long did you smoke these and what temp? 
1 lb of sausage each? These look great!!!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks good, been a while since I did any fatties, now, after viewing this post, guess what I want to smoke


----------



## morkdach (Oct 26, 2009)

ok newbee how long do you smoke it?
ans. till its done!
what temp 225°
1# correct!
now kidding aside bout 4.5 hours cook time it will vary on ambient temp & humidity.
very good


----------



## raceyb (Oct 26, 2009)

4.5 hours for something thats cooked in the middle? That seems extreme  :)  The meat is already going to be tender. I cook mine at 300 for about 2 hours and get a nice ring with crispy bacon.

I don't see any benefit of cooking a fatty for 4.5 hours.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 26, 2009)

most q is low and slow mine only runs 230 max most of the time 215 to 225° sorry if your in a hurry just throw it in the oven. 
__________________


----------



## raceyb (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL, no rush here....  Q is cooked slow to tenderize....  that chub doesn't need any tenderizing was my point. It is ground sausage and filling is cooked. I was merely letting the newbie that asked about cooking times know there are alternatives. Fatty's don't need 4-5 hours on a smoker... They getty plenty done and taste great way before that.

But if you have all day to cook a lb sausage...  go for it and pass a beer.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank You!!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

simple and tasty looking


----------

